# Chainsaw lathe.



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Just found this and thought I'd like share. 
I don't have a lathe, but I do have a chainsaw. Lol


----------



## Itchytoe (Dec 17, 2011)

Just because wood spins around, and gets cut at the same time, doesn't mean it's a lathe.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Itchytoe said:


> Just because wood spins around, and gets cut at the same time, doesn't mean it's a lathe.


Looks pretty dangerous. Wouldn't you say?
Hey..... Whatever it takes to get it done. Lol
So what is it?


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

talented aint he:no::no::no:


----------



## Horatio (Apr 4, 2012)

hrmm....it looks like hell then he cuts to the finished piece.....Not saying its not legit but....


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Horatio said:


> hrmm....it looks like hell then he cuts to the finished piece.....Not saying its not legit but....


I don't know if I'd try that. Looks like the saw was going to kick up at him. The things people do amaze me.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

You could cut faster with a turning tool. An angle grinder with the proper cutter would also be faster and safer. I've seen this video before and had discussions on other forum's. I'll give him credit for ingenuity but there are definitely better ways to get there.


----------



## Lilty (Dec 20, 2006)

delete


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Lilty said:


> Moron.


That's pretty harsh. 
Why is he a moron?


----------



## Nate Bos (Jan 11, 2012)

That is pretty crazy! It must have taken hours and hours and hours. He is good at it though. A little dumb but good! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mat 60 (Jul 9, 2012)

If I lived next to him I would have taken him to home depot just so I didn't half to listen to that for a week...


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

i sure hope you guys dont think he really made that:no::no::no:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

robert421960 said:


> i sure hope you guys dont think he really made that:no::no::no:


Sure why not? 
I don't think it's impossible. Looks like a lot of work, but possible.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

well i agree with you buuuuuutttttt he didnt do it:no: or he would have had some more video of it:yes:
all he did was chew up a little wood with a chainsaw


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

robert421960 said:


> well i agree with you buuuuuutttttt he didnt do it:no: or he would have had some more video of it:yes:
> all he did was chew up a little wood with a chainsaw


Yea you might be right. If he didn't do it with a chainsaw, he may of done it with his teeth. Lol
Baahaahaaaa.


----------

